# silly question



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi everyone. Im just done my first IUI and now waiting the dreaded 2 week to see if im lucky enough to be pregnant.Sometimes i just get so confused, im diagnosed as unexplained infertility, ive had all tests to say im fine and my DF has great swimmers so why can i not get pregnant. Is it called unexplained cos there is some things science cant test for or is it that i will one day but these past 3 years were not the right time. I know its a silly question really but its something thats goes through my mind quite regular.

Luv Holly xxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

It's called unexplained although there may be some cause which is not routinely tested for. I felt for me I had a CM problem (ie too much) which was stopping the sperm getting through & possibly a luteal phase problem. There are lots of schools of thought as to what could be preventing a pg happening when you're ttc . Some involve immune testing & further blood tests but sometimes it is just unexplained  & there is no reason for it not to happen!

It's hard to be unexplained & we always look for a reason for it not happening then you feel if you know the cause then you get a treatment for it.


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you for yr reply. I heard that people my hav a CM problem that makes it difficult for sperm to get through ( am i right in saying that that is the mucus that is too strong). I know wat yr saying, its so frustrating to have no reason. I feel abit emothional today cos i had my first insem yesterday n i cant stop thinking about how i will feel if i get BFN.

Sorry for the moan 

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## angelpie (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi hol08 
Just read about ur iui ur very similiar 2 me and my husband im 27 he is 28 and we r unexplained. Startin iui this month currently on day 3 startin tabs on day 19 then sniffers on day 21! Quite lookin 4ward 2 it as i feel like we mite b gettin somewhere.How did u get on whilst doin the begginings of it all. Im wishing u all the luck with ur iui im sure u will b fine just relax and think positive when can u test? Take care x x x


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya angiepie thank you for yr reply.

I had to take two injections every night on day 3  for about two weeks which wasnt  nice cos i hate needles. I then took my final injection late Saturday night at 12:00 to release my eggs. My insemination was Monday. It went ok  apart from them struggling to open the speculum inside my cos the nurse says my muscles were tight so they had to use a slightly different one.
It sounds like you are using different fertility drugs to me, do you not have to inject then luv. 

Im now waiting two week to see if im pregnant, im hoping n praying so much n i can honestley say this is the worst part.

Isnt it frustrating to be unexplained and not have a reason for why we are struggling to concieve.

I hope all goes well on yr IUI journey, id luv to keep in touch with you, it makes it a little easier to talk to someone going through the same and i feel less alone 

Luv Holly xx


----------



## angelpie (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi thanks 4 reply well startin tabs and sniff day 19 and 21 then 2 weeks later startin injections. I suppose different places uses different methods. I bet the 2ww is agony im gonna b a nitemare as really cant wait 2 start tabs on the 24th of this month. How do u feel any symptoms!!! Start 2 read a good book take ur mind off things it will help u 2 relax 2 something upliftin will b good. I cant beleive wot a long process it is startin this month then wont know results till sept after everythin but fingers crossed 4 the both of us and every1 else goin thru this journey take care b positive x x x


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya Angelpie,
I feel ok, dont feel much really so thats why im not 100% that it has worked. I expected to feel different but i dont, i suppose its different for everyone. Im trying to relax but its so hard, its wierd cos sometimes when people talk to me im not really listening. My sister envited me and DF for tea yesterday other day which i agreed to but when when she asked me yesterday if i were still going i totally forgot, i didnt even know wat day it was, so im going tonight instead.

Every hospital do seem to have different ways of doing this IUI. So do you mean you wont find out untill yr pregant untill Sept. Thats along time isnt it but it will all be worth the wait.

Luv Holly xx


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Hol

i am on my 2ww too, i am only 2dpiui though and struggling already. how many days past iui are you hun?

this monring i was really concerned as i had terrible ovulation type pains in both overies, and i am now worried that i have ovulated after the time they thought i would

asmy nurse said i would def ovulate no more than 36 hours after trigger shot, and i tokd this on monday at 12am, so i should have ovulated no later than wednesday just gone.

i really hope i didnt miss it.

speak to you soon and stay positive


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi hopeandfaith,

Dont worry luv, the feeling you had must be something to do with the insemination, you never know it may be a good sign. Try not to worry too much the nurses will know wat there doing.

Im on day 6 after my insemination, i cant stop thinking about it, how are you coping

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## angelpie (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi hol08

Yeah seems like we wont find out till then as start on the 24th of this month with tabs that make u av a period and sniffin 2 days later 4 2 weeks then start injections/scans etc then nurse said prob do iui on the 21st or24th of aug so tww from then. U never know my friend was tryin 4 a while and every month she thought she was pregnant with every symptom but the 1 month she didnt think she was she was actually expectin so just keep ur chin up and ride these few days out and most of all keep positive. Did u av any sideaffects from the drugs? And how did u get on with injections? 
Take care av a great weekend x x x


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya Angelpie,

I didnt really have any side effects i was just really moody and snappy with my DF, i think we are argued everyday. I wasnt sure wether my moods was because of the injestions or cos i resented the fact that all he had to do was give a sample at end while  i had to go through all the scans, blood tests and injecting myself. They get it so easy dont they. Now im off the injections im ok now so maybe it was something to do with the drugs.

Dont worry the injections do not hurt its just the thought of them that will bother you but at the end of the day it will all be worth the injections in the end. 

Luv Holly xxx


----------



## angelpie (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi hol 08 

What fantastic news i bet u r over the moon!!! It really does give us all hope esp as this was ur 1st attempt. How r u feelin? I bet ur oh is over the moon 2! Im startin tabs fri just want it 2 hurry up now and get started!!!!! Well keep urself well and congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hol08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya angelpie,

Im so happy i just cant believe it. I didnt think i would be so lucky. 3 years of heart ache all over. Its only early days so im hoping i go on to have a healthy pregnancy.

I hope this gives you hope cause you and partner are basically the same as me and Paul. Im wishing you all the luck in the world. If you need to ask anything on yr journey please do so cos i know the more you go through it the more questions you have cos i did.

Luv Holly xxx


----------

